
Nintendo is up 35% on Pokemon Go success - derwiki
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=NTDOY&ql=1
======
hatsunearu
I want to voice my concerns about the future of Pokemon Go so I'll do it here.

The power inflation is insane. The game will probably be unplayable to new
players by the end of this month. Unlike Ingress, the game does not have a way
to "remove" power from the game. You can increase the combined combat points
of your pokemon collection unbound, and you have a massive power inflation
going on. Sure, you get diminishing returns on the training but in the end the
pokemon don't disappear and you have a permanent increase in strength. Ingress
mechanics always removes XM from the system and you get an equilibrium with
the spawn rate of XM and the consumption rate of XM (roughly equal to the rate
of portal turnover). Pokemon Go has none of that. If this isn't addressed
properly I think the game might just die.

~~~
lubujackson
There's two things of interest here. The game itself, which is really thin as
far as gameplay and will dry up like a standard MMORPG as people go crazy
leveling and the initial rush dies down. But the social aspect of meeting up
at hotspots and dropping lures to get a party started and all that feels like
a new sort of sensation that should persist beyond this one game.

The real key is the location data from Ingress. There's plenty of room to
expand into other games, to create a cross-game persistent world or do any
number of fun things (they already have the original Ingress game and a travel
app based on it). It'll be interesting to see if they can keep branching off
from this. I think ultimately it could become a sort of better Foursquare and
that's where real advertising $ could come into play.

It's been an advertiser's dream for a while for a phone app to make some sort
of "location alerts with coupons" hit critical mass and slathering that over
this game would be extremely easy (go to the Starbucks to get a Pikachu or
free lure!)

~~~
hatsunearu
Well, it's a fun game. I dropped a lure near my place and a few people showed
up and we had a nice chat. Pretty compelling story TBH.

What I'm concerned about is the disturbing lack of attention towards game
economics management. (read more here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_economy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_economy))

------
valine
Pokemon Go should implement a way for businesses to request pokéstops be
placed at their store front, for which the Pokémon company could charge a
small fee. Think of the revenue they could generate. Consumers would actually
seek out the advertising instead of blocking it.

~~~
wklauss
I doubt this is a great opportunity for businesses other than having an image
of the storefront in the app. Geolocation range is wide enough that players
don't need to go inside the store or be in front of it in order to have access
to the Pokéstop. I guess for areas with low density of commercial storefronts
could attract some foot traffic, but doubt it will be that significant in long
term.

~~~
lnanek2
Seems to work great for the local Dunkin Donuts where I live. You have to
enter the parking lot to get the PokeStop, then you see their store, and are
probably more likely yo come in and get a donut or coffee. I've grabbed more
coffee from them since. It's basically like free advertising for them since
people have to go walk by their store and actively think about going in or not
vs. never entering the parking lot and maybe not noticing it. Sure the free
advertising won't pull in every customer, but it will increase the average
number of customers who come in.

~~~
brosirmandude
I'm imagining a future where there are multiple location based games and local
businesses will need a way to keep track of all the games and which ones drive
foot-traffic.

I'm also imagining a startup that manages all of a businesses "in game"
listings so they don't have to deal with going in and out of apps all day.

------
xenihn
I hope the success of Pokemon Go convinces Nintendo to do a proper mobile port
of Advance Wars, or maybe even a native mobile game. Warbits is good, but I'd
love to see what Intelligent Systems could do with a native iOS game.

~~~
danso
I was just thinking -- as any NES-era child does -- that perhaps the greatest
benefit of Pokemnon Go (ive never played a Pokemon game) is that it convinces
Nintendo to port its classic IPs to mobile. As a very disappointed WiiU owner,
mobile seems like a brighter future for Nintendo than the console wars.

~~~
dmix
Nintendo 3DS is continuing to do so well right now I don't think they have a
big incentive to port to iOS/Android. I personally was just deciding whether
or not to buy a 3DS (my first *DS) and the content available for it but not on
mobile was the biggest selling point.

Making the games available on mobile could very well eat into their platform
profits. Unless they start failing in that area I don't see them investing in
it in the short term.

Although it would obviously be a big cash cow if they chose to either way. But
they wouldn't be able to sell games for $39 like they do now on the Nintendo
eShop.

------
pboutros
I bet it would be up even higher if Niantic (sp.?) and Nintendo had a
formalized data sharing agreement. See HN discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12071098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12071098)

~~~
swanson
Because folks trading $NTDOY surely are deeply concerned with formalized data
sharing agreements...

------
Philipp__
And they didn't even make proper Pokemon game. What I mean by that, this is
something expected, since AR gaming on Nintendo's platforms is nothing new.
What led to popularity is the iOS/Android platform.

This game is bollocks, I didn't even installed it after I saw _total_
permission request over Google Acc.

And what shocked me the most, is how lazy this game was done, I am not saying
that infrastructure behind it is bad, I do not know about it anything, but the
lack of combat and everything else makes me feel this is rather bad attempt to
recreate Pokemon experience we all know and love from other Nintendo systems.

tl;dr: I really do not get the hype behind this game.

~~~
jscrilla
Honestly it sounds like you didn't even give it a chance. The game has a ton
of success largely because it gets people out into the world, finding new
Pokemon as they go. Niantic is going to expand into PVP battles and the like,
but it's not that bad of a game. Just needs some time to grow.

~~~
xenihn
It currently feels like an MVP. I'm sure it will be great once they add a
proper battle system. I can easily see myself sinking hundreds of dollars into
it.

------
jamisteven
One more thing I dont understand the value of, just like twitter.

~~~
j2bax
I think this is just a glimpse at Nintendo IP's potential on mobile. They've
kept their IP's very close to their own hardware until recently.

~~~
allemagne
Having a Pokemon mobile game is a no-brainer, and I don't think that's just in
hindsight. What other major mobile opportunities are there for Nintendo's IP
besides porting classic games and such? Genuinely curious.

~~~
j2bax
That's true, that particular IP makes extra sense on mobile devices. I think
the number of individuals now in the category of having plenty of disposable
income but not necessarily having the time/drive to buy Nintendo's dedicated
consoles will prove a very profitable audience on the devices they already own
(iOS/Android). Nintendo could charge a serious premium for any of their apps
and I bet many people would pay it. Or they can release freemium apps with
gobs of unlockable content... Either way, it seems like its inevitable at this
point that they will venture outside of their little walled garden with their
closely guarded IP's.

